# Renting in Puebla



## elsonador (Feb 16, 2011)

Okay guys I have arrived in Puebla and as soon as we got here we saw a few apartments, the apartment we want is fairly modern and completely furnished in a great part of town.

But.....the lady renting first told us that with a 6 month lease they would have to keep our deposit regardless of the condition of the apartment at the end of the lease. When we convinced her that that isn't legal she gave in, then she asked for an aval okay so I figured the information of my brides mother would work, but her family is still paying on there house and thus cannot be an aval, we dont not have jobs here as we play to work via the internet and possibly open something small. So she said she needs 2 months and a deposit in advance with an aval and then asks us to give her the deposit in cash or we cannot begin to sign the lease and after signing we must transfer the 2 months. I told her nowhere in the world would anyone pay any amount of money without first signing a legal agreement. She then agreed to that but since are aval is not valid she said our two new options are to A) sign a three month pre paid lease with a deposit (so four months up front) or B) use an aval from the USA I said I had people with properties in the US willing to sign and overnight the contracts she then said a USA aval is not valid and we verbally agreed to the 3mos prepaid lease....we then told her fine we will have a notaria present at the lease signing.

She is now asking for all contact info of our notaria.....IT NEVER ENDS. I suppose this is my welcome to trying to live and not just travel in Mex.

At this point we are trying to find another rental option as we love the city and the hotel is getting pricey. 

Does anyone know any trustworthy non rateras in the city of Puebla willing to help/rent us an apartment?

Thanks in advance guys, enjoy your weekend.

-elsonador


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The first deal looks to me as the best deal. You maybe able to have her lower the rent. Many landlords keep the deposit anyways so at least this one is upfront about it. She is going to have cost after you leave so what is the big deal?. If it is the apartment and the location you want go for the first option and figure out what you do after that.


----------



## elsonador (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, any guess at what a notaria may cost to review a lease? I'd prefer to be safe than sorry when paying up front...


----------



## jamesmetairie (Aug 7, 2009)

*notary*

ask the nearest american consulate to recommend a notary.usually they have a list.

and get the less expensive place in the safest area you can find for now. as time goes by you can figure it all out.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Lease that we use and legal written by my wife a Licenciada*

CONTRATO DE ARRENDAMIENTO DE CASA HABITACION QUE CELEBRAN POR UNA PARTE LA .....................{name of owner}, A QUIEN EN LO SUCESIVO SE LE DENOMINARA EL ARRENDADOR Y POR EL ..................{name of lease} QUIEN EN LO SUCESIVO SE DENOMINARÁ EL ARRENDATARIO, AL TENOR DE LAS SIGUIENTES DECLARACIONES Y CLAUSULAS:


I.- DECLARA EL ARRENDADOR:
a).-Que es de nacionalidad mexicana y cuenta con la capacidad legal necesaria para celebrar el presente contrato.
b).-Que es propietario del departamento en lo sucesivo denominada EL INMUEBLE,
ubicada en la calle de ............................, la cual esta debidamente inscrita en el Registro Público de la Propiedad, y que ella se encuentra libre de gravámenes.
c).-Que el inmueble citado en el inciso anterior, se encuentra en buenas condiciones, tanto en su construcción y acabados, como en las instalaciones de tipo eléctrico e hidráulico y que es su voluntad otorgar en arrendamiento el inmueble descrito en el inciso b) y obligarse en términos del presente contrato.

II.-DECLARA EL ARRENDATARIO:

d) EL ...........................{name of lease} declara que es de nacionalidad mexicana y cuenta con la capacidad legal necesaria para celebrar el presente contrato.

e).-Que es su voluntad tomar en arrendamiento el inmueble objeto del presente contrato mencionado en la declaración I b anterior.

f).-Que conoce el inmueble, materia de arrendamiento y que lo arrienda en el estado actual

g).-Que es su voluntad celebrar el presente contrato con EL ARRENDADOR y obligarse en términos del mismo.

En virtud de lo anterior las partes convienen en otorgar las siguientes:

CLAUSULAS:

PRIMERA.- Por el presente contrato EL ARRENDADOR otorga en arrendamiento a EL ARRENDATARIO, quien recibe a su entera satisfacción el inmueble descrito en la declaración 1b anterior.

SEGUNDA.- La duración del presente contrato será de 3 (tres) meses, contando a partir del 5 de julio del 2013, por lo que EL ARRENDATARIO se obliga a desocupar voluntariamente y sin necesidad de desahucio a mas tardar el 4 de octubre del 2013, a no ser que avise con un mes de anterioridad al arrendador de que ocupara el inmueble por un plazo mayor.

En caso de solicitar su renovación (después de haber usado el inmueble por 3 meses y hasta 12 meses) deberá haber un incremento en la renta igual al porcentaje de incremento en el índice de inflación de la Republica Mexicana más dos puntos, tomando como base el índice de precios del consumidor de este país publicado por el Banco de México y que corresponda a los doce meses previos a la fecha de prórroga del presente instrumento.

EL ARRENDATARIO o EL ARRENDADOR, podrán terminar el contrato, mediante aviso comunicado a la otra parte con anticipación de treinta días (30) naturales.

TERCERA.- Ambas partes convienen en que el inmueble objeto del presente contrato, se destinará única y exclusivamente para casa habitación unifamiliar, por lo que EL ARRENDATARIO se obliga a no destinarlo para un fin diferente y en caso contrario, será causa de rescisión del presente contrato, por causa imputable a EL ARRENDATARIO.

CUARTA.- Ambas partes convienen que EL ARRENDATARIO pagará a AL ARRENDADOR por concepto de renta mensual la cantidad de $ 6,500.00 (SEIS MIL QUINIENTOS PESOS 00/100 M.N.) que deberán pagarse entre los días 5 y 8 de cada mes, puesto que la renta empieza a correr el día cinco de cada mes y termina el día cuarto del mes siguiente.

QUINTA.- Queda entendido que toda mensualidad será pagada por adelantado, a partir de la fecha de iniciación de este contrato. EL ARRENDATARIO no podrá retener la renta en ningún caso, ni bajo ningún titulo, sino que la pagará íntegramente en la fecha estipulada.

SEXTA.-EL ARRENDATARIO deberá cubrir el importe de la renta en moneda nacional mediante depósito en la cuenta ........................, del banco BANAMEX a nombre de ...................... perteneciente AL ARRENDADOR. En caso de mora en el pago de la renta, EL ARRENDATARIO pagará intereses moratorios sobre las rentas insolutas, desde la fecha de vencimiento hasta la de su pago, a prorrata de la tasa anual del costo porcentual promedio más (5) puntos. Es causa de rescisión de contrato el no pagar la renta de dos meses.

SEPTIMA.- Conviene expresamente EL ARRENDATARIO en que todo mes de arrendamiento le es forzoso y lo pagará integro, aun cuando únicamente ocupe el inmueble solo un día y que por falta de pago de dos prestaciones. Podrá EL ARRENDADOR solicitar la desocupación del inmueble, rescindiéndose este contrato.

OCTAVA.- Al momento de firmar el presente contrato EL ARRENDATARIO hace entrega a EL ARRENDADOR de la cantidad de $6,500.00 (SEIS MIL QUINIENTOS PESOS 00/100 M.N.) por concepto de un (1) mes de deposito, mismo que le será devuelto a EL ARRENDATARIO en pesos mexicanos, después de constatar que no existe adeudo por servicio de agua, de gas, de energía eléctrica, vigilancia y de cualquier otro servicios, debiendo acreditar todo esto con la documentación correspondiente y a satisfacción de EL ARRENDADOR. Y dejándolo en las condiciones en que se recibió, excepto el deterioro causado por el uso normal del inmueble y 

NOVENA.- Ambas partes convienen en que el arrendatario no podrá ceder sus derechos derivados del presente contrato, ni subarrendar el inmueble de referencia ya sea en todo o en parte, salvo previa autorización por escrito de EL ARRENDADOR, El incumplimiento de esta cláusula dará causa a la rescisión del contrato.

DECIMA.- Ambas partes convienen en que EL ARRENDATARIO no podrá variar la forma del inmueble arrendado, salvo la autorización previa y por escrito del EL ARRENDADOR, caso en el cual EL ARREDANTARIO pagará directamente todos los gastos que origine cualquier modificación o mejora, los cuales quedarán a beneficio del inmueble objeto del presente contrato, no pudiendo reclamar la compensación o pago de estas erogaciones, siendo el arrendatario responsable de los daños y deterioros que se le causen al inmueble con ese motivo. Sin embargo EL ARRENDATARIO queda facultado a retirar aquellas mejoras que se puedan retirar (dejando el bien como lo recibió, salvo por el deterioro por el uso normal del mismo). EL ARRENDADOR se compromete a realizar las reparaciones necesarias de cualquier desperfecto que se encuentre al tomar la posesión del inmueble, incluyendo cualquier desperfecto o vicio oculto que se presentase posteriormente, no imputable AL ARRENDATARIO, haciéndose cargo de todas aquellas reparaciones correspondientes a defectos y/o desperfectos no imputables a EL ARRENDATARIO (salvo se trate del mantenimiento o Deterioro normal por su uso, que correspondan a EL ARRENDATARIO), que se generen durante el plazo de duración del arrendamiento.

UNDECIMA.- El ..................{name of leasee} Entregará cheques en igual número de meses que pacta este contrato más el del mes de depósito siendo cobrables el del presente mes y el de depósito y los subsecuentes serán mes a mes a partir del 5 de cada mes.

DUODECIMA. Ambas partes convienen en que EL ARRENDATARIO pagará con recursos propios los servicios de agua, luz, gas, vigilancia, así como cualquier otro servicio que EL ARRENDATARIO contrate durante su estancia en el inmueble arrendado por lo que se obliga a que en el momento que entrega dicho inmueble a EL ARRENDADOR también entregará los comprobantes de haber pagado puntualmente y en su totalidad todos los servicios antes indicados de tal manera que no haya adeudo alguno.

DECIMOTERCERA.- EL ARRENDATARIO.- declara que en la fecha de inicio del presente contrato, recibió el inmueble en el estado actual, con las instalaciones funcionando y en servicio.

DECIMOCUARTA.-Si el presente contrato no se prorroga o se cancela en forma anticipada por una de las partes, permitirá EL ARRENDATARIO la visita a quien EL ARRENDADOR designe, previa cita para mostrar la propiedad, con 30 días de anticipación al vencimiento del mismo, previo entre las partes, a posibles nuevos inquilinos.

DECIMOSEXTA.- EL ARRENDADOR no es responsable de la seguridad de los bienes muebles que introduzca EL ARRENDATARIO en la localidad. Asimismo el ARRENDATARIO si será responsable de la correcta conservación de todos los bienes recibidos en el inmueble en la actualidad y pagará con recursos propios por aquello que se deteriore, dañe, malogre, queme, extravíe o rompa.

DECIMOSEXTA.-Durante la vigencia del contrato, ambas partes señalan como sus domicilios para oír y recibir toda clase de notificaciones y documentos que tengan relación con el presente escrito, los señalados más abajo.

EL ARRENDADOR:
...............................{data of owner}

EL ARRENDATARIO:
...............................{data of leasee}


DECIMOSEPTIMA.- Cuando el ARRENDATARIO cubra el importe de sus pagos con cheque. EL ARRENDADOR se reserva el derecho de cobrar el 20% sobre documentos devueltos en los términos del artículo 193 de la Ley General de Títulos y Operaciones de Crédito.

DECIMONOVENA.-En caso de que EL ARRENDATARIO por cualquier causa deposite la renta, se compromete a informar a EL ARRENDADOR dentro de un plazo de cinco días el lugar donde fue hecho el depósito y a continuar efectuando las consignaciones en el mismo sitio, en caso contrario EL ARRENDATARIO cubrirá el 10% de la renta como pena convencional.

VIGESIMA.-Convienen las partes contratantes que en caso de incumplimiento del clausulado del presente contrato se exigirán una cantidad equivalente a (1) un mes de renta como pena convencional, aplicándose también para el caso de cancelación del presente contrato antes de la fecha de vencimiento.

VIGESIMAPRIMERA.- Si en el edificio en el que se encuentra ubicado el inmueble objeto de este contrato hay dos arrendatarios, no podrá EL ARRENDATARIO hacer uso de los patios, corredores, escaleras y demás instalaciones sino únicamente para el tránsito o para el servicio indispensable del inmueble.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*continued:*

VIGESIMASEGUNDA.- Para todo lo relativo a la interpretación, ejecución y cumplimiento del presente contrato, las partes se someten a las leyes, jurisdicción y competencias de los Tribunales de la Ciudad de San Luis Potosí, renunciando a cualquier otra jurisdicción que pudiera llegar a corresponderles, en razón a su domicilio o por cualquier otra causa. En caso de juicio de desahucio todos los gastos serán con cargo del arrendatario.

Una vez enteradas las partes del contenido del presente contrato, otorgan su aprobación y lo firman por duplicado en señal de constancia en cada una de sus 6 hojas (seis) el día 5 de julio del 2013, conservando un ejemplar cada parte contratante.



CLAUSULAS ADICIONALES

1.- El pago de la renta no incluye el pago de los servicios tales como agua, energía eléctrica, vigilancia, esto corresponde a EL ARRENDATARIO directamente.

2.- EL ARRENDATARIO Se compromete a entregar copia del recibo de energía eléctrica y agua pagada mensualmente.

3.-DENTRO DEL INVENTARIO Se encuentra.-
1 juego de sala de 2 pieza y 1 taburete
1 mesa de centro de madera rectangular
1 mesa de madera esquinero
1 comedor (1 mesa y 4 sillas)
2 bancos de madera de cantina
1 refrigerador
1 estufa 
1 gabinete 
1 fregadero
1 horno micro-ondas
2 mueble de madera de cocina
2 sartenes
2 pocillos
1 comal
Tenedores
1 cuchillo
1 juego de cocina 4 piezas (2 cucharas, pala y cucharon
1 jarra de plástico con 4 vasos
1 vajilla para 4 personas
1 escurridor de trastes
1 porta tenedores
2 closets
Muebles completos de baño
Lámparas completas con todos los focos
Contactos eléctricos completos
1 boiler
1 lavadero
1 tanque estacionario de gas
1 tinaco rotoplas
3 camas individuales completas ( base de madera, colchón y cabecera)
3 buroes
1 ropero
3 cobijas, 3 colchas, 3 almohadas y 3 cojines
1 juego de baño color crema
1 plancha
Cortinas y cortineros completos en todas las ventanas
2 cestos para basura
1 recogedor de basura
4 cuadros decorativos 
1 portallaves
3 sillas negras apilables.


San Luis Potosí, S.L.P. julio 5 del 2013.



EL ARRENDADOR -----------------------------------EL ARRENDATARIO 


...................................{signature of owner} ................................ {signature of lease}


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Google translation*

HOUSE LEASE AGREEMENT ENTERED INTO DEPARTAMENT INHABITATION IN PART BY ..................... {name of owner} WHOM HEREAFTER REFERRED TO AS THE LANDLORD AND BY .................. {name of lease} HEREAFTER WHO IS CALLED THE LESSEE, PURSUANT TO THE FOLLOWING STATEMENTS AND CLAUSES:


I. - DECLARES THE LANDLORD:
a).-That is Mexican and has the legal capacity to enter into this contract.
b).-That department owns hereinafter THE PROPERTY,
located in the street of ............................, which is duly recorded in the Public Registry of Property, and that she is free of liens.
c).-That the property mentioned in the preceding paragraph is in good condition, both in its construction and finishes such as on-site electrical and hydraulic type and it is his will to grant to lease the property described in subsection b ) and bound by the terms of this contract.

II.-TENANT STATES:

d) THE ...........................} {name of lease states that is Mexican and has the legal capacity to enter into this contract.

e). 'Which is your willingness to lease the property subject of this contract referred to in the statement I b above.

f)., I know the property, subject to lease and leases it to the current state

g). 'Which is his willingness to enter into this contract with the Landlord and be bound by its terms.

In light of the foregoing the parties agree to provide the following:

CLAUSES:

FIRST. - Under this contract gives LANDLORD TENANT lease to who gets to your satisfaction the property described in 1b above statement.

SECOND. - The term of this contract will be 3 (three) months, counting from July 5, 2013, so TENANT agrees to voluntarily vacate eviction without later than October 4, 2013 , unless one month notify the landlord that previously occupied the property for a longer period.

Should apply for renewal (after using the property for 3 months to 12 months) should be a rent increase equal to the percentage increase in the inflation rate of the Mexican Republic and two points, based on the consumer price index of the country published by the Bank of Mexico, corresponding to the twelve months prior to the renewal date hereof.

TENANT or LANDLORD may terminate the contract by notice given to the other party in advance of thirty days (30) natural.

THIRD. - Both parties agree that the property covered by this contract, will be used solely for family housing, so TENANT agrees not destine for a different purpose and otherwise, will be cause for termination of this contract, for reasons attributable to TENANT.

FOURTH. - Both parties agree that TENANT TO LANDLORD will pay monthly rent in respect of the amount of $ 6,500.00 (SIX HUNDRED THOUSAND PESOS 00/100) to be paid between the 5th and 8th of each month, as income begins to run on the fifth day of each month and ending on the fourth day of the following month.

FIFTH. - It is understood that all will be paid monthly in advance from the date of commencement of this contract. TENANT shall not withhold rent under any circumstances or under any title, but the paid in full by the due date.

SIXTH.-TENANT shall cover the amount of income in national currency ........................ deposit account, Banamex bank in the name of ...................... belonging TO LANDLORD. In case of default in payment of rent, TENANT shall pay default interest on unpaid rents from the due date until the date of payment, in proportion to the annual rate of average percentage cost (5) points. It is cause for termination of contract on failure to pay rent in two months.

SEVENTH. - It TENANT expressly that any month's rent you pay is forced and integral, even if only occupy the premises only one day and that for non-payment of two benefits. LANDLORD may seek vacated, rescindiéndose this contract.

EIGHTH. - At the time of signing this contract TENANT delivers to the Landlord in the amount of $ 6,500.00 (SIX THOUSAND FIVE HUNDRED PESOS 00/100) by way of one (1) month deposit, it will be returned to THE TENANT in Mexican pesos, after finding that there debt for water service, gas, electricity, security and other services, having to prove all this with the appropriate documentation to the satisfaction of the Landlord. And leaving it in the condition it was received, excluding damage caused by normal use of the property and

NINTH. - Both parties agree that the tenant may not assign your rights under this contract or sublet the property reference either in whole or in part, without prior written consent of the Lessor, the breach of this clause will cause to the termination.

TENTH. - Both parties agree that TENANT shall not vary the shape of leased property, unless the prior written approval of the Landlord, in which case THE ARREDANTARIO pay all the expenses arising from any modification or improvement, which Property will benefit under this contract, unable to claim compensation or payment of these expenses, with the tenant responsible for damage and damage to property was caused to the occasion. However TENANT hereby empowered to remove those improvements that can be removed (leaving the well as received, except for ordinary wear and tear thereof). LANDLORD agrees to make necessary repairs any damage that is to take possession of the property, including any defect or hidden defect which subsequently submit, not attributable THE TENANT, taking care of all the repairs for defects and / or damage not attributable to TENANT (except in the case of normal maintenance or use impairment, corresponding to TENANT), which is generated during the term of the lease.

ELEVENTH. - The leasee .................. {name of checks Deliver as many months that this contract pacta month plus the deposit being chargeable on this month and subsequent deposit and month will be from 5th of each month.

TWELFTH. Both parties agree that TENANT own resources pay for water services, electricity, gas, surveillance, and any other service that TENANT hire during your stay in the leased property so it requires that at the time of delivery LANDLORD that property to also provide proof of having paid promptly and in full all the above services so that no debt whatsoever.

THIRTEENTH. - THE TENANT. - States that the start date of this contract, received the property in its current state, with operating facilities and service.

FOURTEENTH.-If this contract is not renewed or canceled in advance by one of the parties, allow the visit TENANT LANDLORD who appointed after appointment to show the property, with 30 days prior to the expiration date, between the parties prior to potential new tenants.

FIFTEENTH. - LANDLORD is not responsible for the security of property that enter TENANT locally. Likewise if the Lessee shall be responsible for the correct storage of all goods received in the building today and pay with their own resources for what deteriorate, damage, miscarry, burned, lost or broken.

SIXTEENTH.-During the term of the contract, both parties indicate their homes to hear and receive all kinds of notices and documents relating to this writing, those indicated below.

LANDLORD:
............................... {Data of owner}

TENANT:
............................... {Data of leasee}


SEVENTEEN. - When the Lessee cover the amount of your payments by check. LANDLORD reserves the right to charge 20% on documents returned under the terms of Article 193 of the General Law of Negotiable Instruments and Credit Operations.

EIGHTEENTH.-In the event that for any reason TENANT income deposit, agrees to report to the Lessor within five days where the deposit was made and continue to make the entries in the same place, otherwise TENANT will cover 10% of the rent as penalty clause.

TWENTYTH.-contracting parties agree that in the event of breach of clauses of this contract will require an amount equal to (1) one month's rent as a penalty clause, applicable also in the case of termination of this contract before the expiration date .

Twenty First. - If the building in which the property is located under this contract there are two tenants, TENANT shall not make use of courtyards, corridors, stairs and other facilities but only for transit or indispensable service property.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*continued:*

Twenty-second. - For all matters relating to the interpretation, implementation and enforcement of this contract, the parties submit to the laws, jurisdiction and powers of the courts of the City of San Luis Potosi, waiving any other jurisdiction that may correspond reach , by reason of his domicile or for any other reason. In case of unlawful detainer with all expenses will be borne by the tenant.

Once the parties aware of the contents of this contract, grant approval and sign in duplicate signal recorded in each of the 6 sheets (six) on July 5, 2013, retaining a copy of each contracting party.



ADDITIONAL CLAUSES

1. - The payment of rent does not include payment for services such as water, electricity, security, this corresponds to TENANT directly.

Two. - THE TENANT is committed to delivering a copy of the receipt of power and water paid monthly.

3.-IN INVENTORY is located. -
1 set of 2 living room and 1 stool
1 wooden coffee table rectangular
1 Corner wooden table
1 dining (1 table and 4 chairs)
Two wooden benches Canteen
1 fridge
1 stove
1 private office
1 sink
1 microwave oven
Two wooden kitchen stools
2 pans
Two opts
1 comal
Holders
1 knife
1 set of kitchen 4 rooms (2 tablespoons, shovel and bucket
1 plastic jug with 4 glasses
1 crockery for 4 people
1 dish frets
1 retractable holders
2 closets
Complete bath
Lamps complete with all bulbs
Electrical contacts complete
One boiler {hot water heater}
1 utility
One stationary gas tank
1 tinaco rotoplas
3 single beds complete (wooden base, mattress and headboard)
Three bureaus
1 wardrobe
3 blankets, 3 blankets, 3 pillows, 3 cushions
1 set of bath mat and toilet seat cover
1 iron
Curtains and curtain rods on all windows full
2 wastebaskets
1 dustpan
4 frames decorative
1 key compartment
3 stackable black chairs.
Central alarm system

San Luis Potosi, S.L.P. July 5, 2013.



LANDLORD --------------------------------------------TENANT


................................... {Signature of owner} ........................ {Signature of lease}


----------



## OnTheRoadToMexico (Jun 12, 2013)

elsonador said:


> She is now asking for all contact info of our notaria.....IT NEVER ENDS. I suppose this is my welcome to trying to live and not just travel in Mex.


Had two thoughts while reading your initial post: (1) If it's this _hard_, perhaps this one is not meant to be, no matter how much you love it, and (2) If you're having trouble with the landlady just trying to get _into _the rental, how much trouble will you have with her once you're actually in there?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

OnTheRoadToMexico said:


> Had two thoughts while reading your initial post: (1) If it's this _hard_, perhaps this one is not meant to be, no matter how much you love it, and (2) If you're having trouble with the landlady just trying to get _into _the rental, how much trouble will you have with her once you're actually in there?


That was my reaction also. Not all landlords are like that. Many of them prefer people from the US because they think that North of the Border types are more likely to pay the rent on time. Whether that is true or not, I do not know. But you should be able to find a more friendly landlord than this one. I would walk away from it.


----------



## 1happykamper (Nov 5, 2012)

I too would walk away from this landlady. I have lived in San Miguel de Allende for 5 months and about to move to a more permanent...1 year..apartment. 

The first landlady was Mexican...we trust each other...I pay $600 a month..no deposit.. No contract...nothing else just the name of a friend in town and a promise I stay for x months. My new place..a ****** landlady..same deal...no deposit..a handshake..and I move in two weeks, $550 a month. Both a FULLY furnished so the owner takes a huge risk with all their belongings... TV, kitchen applicants etc etc... It's all about 2-way trust.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

1happykamper said:


> I too would walk away from this landlady. I have lived in San Miguel de Allende for 5 months and about to move to a more permanent...1 year..apartment.
> 
> The first landlady was Mexican...we trust each other...I pay $600 a month..no deposit.. No contract...nothing else just the name of a friend in town and a promise I stay for x months. My new place..a ****** landlady..same deal...no deposit..a handshake..and I move in two weeks, $550 a month. Both a FULLY furnished so the owner takes a huge risk with all their belongings... TV, kitchen applicants etc etc... It's all about 2-way trust.


It is indeed a good deal to you! You've been very lucky to find those deals. It is most unusual to rent in that terms, foreigners or nationals, one does not want to take ANY risks with properties or belongings. Sometimes the tenants do awful things that are very expensive to repair, or they don't want to leave the property... I could tell you many stories from people I know. Fortunately it hasn't happen to me, but I must admit I am extra picky with my deals


----------



## elsonador (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks guys for the replies and opinions, after 10 days in the hotel with a dog we found a good place to live with a fair lease that allows us to pay monthly without an aval and it is completely furnished.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

elsonador said:


> Thanks guys for the replies and opinions, after 10 days in the hotel with a dog we found a good place to live with a fair lease that allows us to pay monthly without an aval and it is completely furnished.


Congratulations!


----------



## 1happykamper (Nov 5, 2012)

Great... When first moving to another country...choices are very important!! So a flexible housing situation is very important.

Good news!!


----------

